# leaking double glazed side windows on Autosleeper Executive



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Are the side windows difficult to remove, re-seal and re-hang? PROBLEM: water has started to penetrate the seal, also one of the windows has become difficult to close, it appears that the window has dropped slightly, all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Zuma, Are you saying the window rubber seal is leaking or the window to body seal leaking? You can get a new rubber seal from Autosleeper which you can fit yourself as they do lose their memory occasionally. If it is the window to body i normally take about 2 hours to do one professionally & i would recommend you get a professional in your area to do it. Any caravan/motorcaravan dealer should do it for about 2 hours labour & of course they guarantee it, Steve


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

There is a known issue of leaking on the large side windows, there are two Executives (a 1996 and 2000) in our family circle that have had the job at Willersey.

From what I can remember they said that upto 200? they didnt put a wide enough sealing strip in as was needed. 

It didnt take them long to whip the window out and reseal/refit the window on the 2000 model (done under warranty) and I doubt if it was worth your while travelling the distance for that alone as it didnt seem a difficult job.

On the subject of Exec and Talisman windows the 1996 one has had the overcab roof window swopped for a mini Heki and that was done quickly (DIY) and it has made a difference in the noise levels. The other is a 4b(LOL!!!) that we run with the bed down to carry stuff in the luton so noise from the roof window is not an issue on that van.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Until you get it fixed this problem can be made much worse by parking in a way that makes the water from the roof run down over the leaky window frame.

If you check how it is parked especially when not in use (on the drive) try to ensure that "side to side" it is as near level as possible or leaning a little to the nearside and "front to back" it is either dead level or higher at the front than at the back.( this may need blocks as the executive sits nose down normally)

This will ensure that the water from the roof exits down the built in "roof gutters" and over the back of the van...not down the side windows. Having the van tilted slightly to the nearside ensures that the water running down the windscreen gets away down the vent and does not fill the scuttle overflowing onto the battery.

Mike


----------



## Cazzy (4 d ago)

Can anyone help finding new seals 1999 exec . I don't want to to pull the seal out as it's outside and it's raining alot


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Cazzy and welcome

It may be worth starting a new thread as this one is from 2006. If you include your make/model of MH and some photos or any more info you can, then some folks may be able to help.


----------

